# Which A-maz-n product do I Need and what causes problems lighting?



## bamafaninky (Feb 11, 2016)

Which product do I Need?  Using a 36" Smoke Hollow Pro. Propane Smoker.  Smoke normally no longer than 12 hours.  Also read about trouble lighting and staying lite.  How are folks messing up?  Don't want to make the same mistake.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 11, 2016)

Being a propane smoker I would go with a tube smoker.   

Tubes don't have the problems staying lite like the trays do


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yep Todd recommends the tubes for propane smokers. I have all of them. I would buy the new expandable tube. 

You can use the tube in the propane smoker for cold or hot smokes up to a pit temp of 285. Above 285 and the pellets will ignite and burn not smolder.


----------



## bamafaninky (Feb 11, 2016)

Can you just utilize the tube smoker and stop using the chip holder?  I can only get billowing white smoke anyway.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes all you use is the tube. 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2016


----------



## bbq king 1 (Feb 11, 2016)

bamafaninky said:


> Which product do I Need?  Using a 36" Smoke Hollow Pro. Propane Smoker.  Smoke normally no longer than 12 hours.  Also read about trouble lighting and staying lite.  How are folks messing up?  Don't want to make the same mistake.


I use the Smokin' Wedgie from Southernbbqsupply.com the Pellets don't fall out the ends and it can be put in a corner out if the way..I believe you can load it up with 2 LBS of Pellets at a time!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2016)

bamafaninky said:


> Which product do I Need? Using a 36" Smoke Hollow Pro. Propane Smoker. Smoke normally no longer than 12 hours. Also read about trouble lighting and staying lite. How are folks messing up? Don't want to make the same mistake.


I gotta say, I have used foil snake, coffee can smokers, Masterbuilt Aux Cold Smoker, the 5x8 AMAZIN, and now the the new expandable oval. I love the expandable oval. It delivers the smoke! You'll have to regulate the vents you'll get some much. I current love mine! 

That is what I recommend for your primary, and a tube or 5x8 tray for dust if you need to cold smoke.

That is my opinion, suggestion. Great smoke, this is a yesterday photo.













IMG_6509.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 12, 2016






This is how it make 'em look













IMG_6513.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 12, 2016


----------



## bamafaninky (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone, keep'em comin.


----------

